# It may help someone



## amaurybf (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi guys my name is Amaury,

I am new to this forum, I am french and I am 26. I have been suffering from IBS-D for about 10 years. Here is my story:

When I was in high school I started feeling really bad symptoms such as diarrhoea, headaches, spasms, vomiting and so on. I missed 6 months at school because I couldn't cope with it. My GP decided to give me Paroxetine (antidepressant) and it was magic. During the next two years I didn't feel any symptoms and I had good stool consistency. I felt like new but with side effects from the medicine I was taking (sweating, shaking, tiredness, sexual disorder).

Then I went to Uni and tried to stop the Paroxetine. It was a bad idea. The symptoms reappeared so I tried with a shrink new antidepressant over a 4 year period (roughly 10 antidepressants). Additionnaly, during this period I tried acupuncture, sophrology, yoga, hypnosis, homeopathy, probiotics, FODMAP diet, wheat-free diet... Regarding the medical examniation I have seen 5 Gastros (4 in France and 1 in Scotland), I had stool testing, colonoscopies (2), abdominal ultrasound, small intestine examination and breath test (Glucose). Nothing has been found.

2 years ago I wanted to change environment so I decided to leave for an internship in east africa, so I took again Paroxetine and it helped me a lot, again. No pain at all, no vomiting, no abdominal cramp, normal stool, everything was fine, but I knew that if I had to stop the drug, I would get my symptoms back. Anyway it was a huge success for me to know that I could live in a difficult environment with IBS, even though I was under Paroxetine. I went back to France and left for Scotland to do a Master degree in Finance. During this period I tried UK medication such as Colpermint and a lot of different things. Colpermint helped me for about 2 months and then my symptoms got back. I also saw a specialist in Scotland but he told me he couldn't do anything more for me.

Currently, I am in France and I am looking for a job abroad. I tried to take back Paroxetine...BUT NO EFFECT...it seems like my body get use to it. So here is my problem: How to work with IBS. How to work in a stressful environment when you know you have to spend at least one day per week having big trouble with your stomach? How to cope with it? I have studied Finance so I am looking for a job in this field. My last GP told me to change field...nice tip Doc'. I know for instance Canada is a country where there are the most IBS sufferers, so I am wondering if I could get there, maybe there are other medications than in France and maybe companies are more comprehensive.

Anyway, if you know how to deal with it at work, or if you know a company that would be willing to hire a desperate IBS sufferer let me know!

May the force of your gut be with you.

Amaury - IBS-fighter


----------

